# Hello Brethren Greatings from  Spain,Madrid EM67



## Paschal Oke Isaiah JaJa (Oct 15, 2018)

Greatings Brethren from  Spain,Madrid Lodge EM67 am new here,like to meet my nigerian  Brethren especially from Lagos ,also other Brethren from all part of the world.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 15, 2018)

I attended your Communication last year. Bien Venidos.


----------



## hfmm97 (Oct 16, 2018)

Bienvenido Hno Pascal al foro (Welcome Bro Pascal to the forum) from Texas, USA


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Paschal Oke Isaiah JaJa (Oct 16, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I attended your Communication last year. Bien Venidos.





Glen Cook said:


> I attended your Communication last year. Bien Venidos.


Good Morning Brother Cook,nice to hear that you were here in madrid at our logde,did we meet last year?


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 16, 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 16, 2018)

Paschal Oke Isaiah JaJa said:


> Good Morning Brother Cook,nice to hear that you were here in madrid at our logde,did we meet last year?


Your grand lodge. I cannot  say if we met.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Matt L (Oct 16, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

